# Food Question : Tetra pond Growth food



## Kwtblack (Oct 7, 2010)

is this food good ? the dealers told me its very good and can make the fish doubling grow in one month ?


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

Too much protein will make goldfish/ koi get a tummy ache. Their digestive systems have evolved to eat low nutrient food so I would highly suggest supplementing with vegetation if you're going to offer that food.

I've never used that particular product but we tried feeding the koi at the store the regular Tetra Pond sticks and they just spat it out.


----------



## Kwtblack (Oct 7, 2010)

Spooki said:


> Too much protein will make goldfish/ koi get a tummy ache. Their digestive systems have evolved to eat low nutrient food so I would highly suggest supplementing with vegetation if you're going to offer that food.
> 
> I've never used that particular product but we tried feeding the koi at the store the regular Tetra Pond sticks and they just spat it out.


i wouldn't buy something high protein for just make my fish very fat , i am just asking because this food is hell! expansive


----------

